# Seachem's Gray Coast



## johntn (Mar 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody has used Seachem's Gray coast gravel for a freshwater planted setup? and if it was successful or not. thanks


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gray Coast is a SW substrate, or for FW African cichlids- designed to raise and buffer pH and hardness therefore not good stuff for plants; this is from Seachem's website:

Gray Coast™ Calcite is an all natural substrate for all types of marine, reef and tropical aquaria. Simply rinse before use to remove any residual dust. To determine the number of bags required for your aquarium, please note that each bag (10 kg, 22 lbs) occupies a volume of 6000 cm3 (0.21 cu. ft.). To determine your desired volume multiply tank width by length by desired depth.

*Sizes: 10 kg (22 lb) bag*







*How do calcite and aragonite compare?
*While calcite and aragonite share the exact same chemical composition, aragonite has always been favored for marine aquaria because of its higher buffer capacity. However, magnesian calcite, such as our Gray Coast™, has been shown to have a higher buffer capacity than even aragonite, making it an ideal choice for marine aquaria. *Elemental Concentrations in Gray Coast™*Calcium​197,500​Cobalt​4​Iron​2876​Potassium​417​Magnesium​115400​Manganese​43​Molybdenum​6​Strontium​63​Vanadium​7​Zinc​23​


----------



## johntn (Mar 20, 2008)

ok thanks, i was just wondering cause i saw some for sale at my local petsmart for $6.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

interesting never heard of that stuff before, i figure it would work as a nice buffer if you have very low ph tanks like mine : )


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

johntn said:


> Just wondering if anybody has used Seachem's Gray coast gravel for a freshwater planted setup? and if it was successful or not. thanks


According to Seachem, Seachem's Gray Coast substrate and Onyx Sand are the same product. Onyx Sand is used as a planted aquarium substrate and so can the Grey Coast substrate.

This statement comes from Seachem: "Onyx Sand™ is a specially fractured, stable porous gravel for the natural planted aquarium. Being carbonate rich, Onyx Sand™ provides an advantage to any plants able to utilize bicarbonates. Although ideally suited to planted aquaria, it may be used in any aquarium environment."

They are packaged differently though. The Gray Coast comes in a 10 kg bag that's mostly a red color and the Onyx Sand comes in 7 kg bag that's mostly a green color.

I spoke to someone at Seachem several years ago about this and this person told me that they are the same product.

This is a little odd, but you can usually find Gray Coast substrate cheaper on line than Onyx Sand even though it contains 3 kg more.

Gray Coast: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/GrayCoast.html
Onyx Sand: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Onyx Sand.html

Even though there are slight variations listed; you can see that they are the same product by comparing the Elemental Concentrations in each. 

These elements are in the same concentrations:
Calcium 197,500
Iron 2876
Potassium 417
Potassium 417
Manganese 43
Zinc 23
Vanadium 7 to 8

Elemental Concentrations in Gray Coast™ in ppm 
*Calcium 197,500* 
Cobalt 4 
*Iron 2876* 
*Potassium 417* 
*Magnesium 115400 * 
*Manganese 43* 
Molybdenum 6 
Strontium 63 
*Vanadium 7* 
*Zinc 23*

Concentration of nutrients in Onyx Sand™ in ppm 
Aluminum 822 
Barium 5 
*Calcium 197500* 
Cobalt 4 
Chromium 10 
copper 4 
*Iron 2846* 
*Potassium 417 *
*Magnesium 115400* 
*Manganese 43* 
Sodium 135 
Nickel 7 
*Vanadium 8* 
*Zinc 23 *


----------

